# Need a little help



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Hello, I bought a 6 iron and a 48° gap wedge. They seem to be a little long for me so I was wondering what the length of your 6 iron and gap wedge was thank you. If you could please just tell me the length of the shaft, not the total length of the head and shaft. thank you.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Unfortunately everybody's shaft length is unique to their body structure. Fitters usually go by the measurment from floor to your wrist bone, when standing in your normal posture. Here's an article that may help you calculate your own shaft length.

PGA.com :: PGA.com Technical Advisor Tom Wishon shows how to identify the club length that best fits your swing

Del


----------

